

Show HN: I built a fake product (BreakStreak.com) as a lean startup experiment - alex_lod
http://alexlod.com/2012/04/16/what-i-learned-from-making-a-fake-product/

======
ArekDymalski
I think that your experiment will (I hope that you'll keep it up as the
concept is interesting) be even more valuable if you: 1. ask escaping visitors
why are they leaving the page 2. do some A/B/C testing for other funnels
because in my opinion it's not that BreakStreak idea doesn't work but the
current implementation. I've used your wizard after reading the blog post (so
I knew what should I expect) and still got literally bored on 'choose
incentive' screen. And stopped :) Could you try to simplify the process,
reduce the number of steps or simply put that all on one page? Anyway thanks a
lot for sharing!

~~~
alex_lod
Thanks for the feedback :). I'm terrible when it comes to design, and I
totally agree that there's an opportunity to go somewhere with the BreakStreak
concept -- back to the drawing board :). For now, though, I'm pleased with the
experiment!

